# What is the most import step for the finishing touch?



## yutos (Mar 19, 2010)

What is the most import step for the finishing touch?


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

Interesting question - it all begins with surface preparation.

Jerry


----------



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

I like a good layer of spam on top.


----------



## Swallow (Jan 13, 2010)

Thats simple, it's making sure that the customer is satisfied.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

yutos said:


> What is the most import step for the finishing touch?


My experience has been that if I mess up any of the steps, it's gonna show. 
Some worse than others.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

The most important step in refinishing is to make sure everything is clean, and that all the things You will use are close at hand. If Your piece, and the area isn't prepared correctly, You probably going to be unhappy with Your work. In My world, if i am not sure that I can go from start to finish without making changes in plans, I'll mess up.


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

The most important step in a fine finish is taking your time from beginning to end. No shortcuts, no mistakes, no compromises.

The second you start rushing or taking shortcuts, that is when your work will suffer.


----------

